# Trigano Tribute shower / WC compartment floor



## BuckWhite (Oct 27, 2011)

The shower tray / floor is a one piece moulded plastic section that has cracked and is worn. Has anyone experienced this, and what has been your solution ?


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Have you tried the Tribute motorhome forum site 
http://www.tribby.co.uk/
You will probably get someone on there to help
Good luck
Colin


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

try reading this http://www.walkdengroup.co.uk/?section=Leisure&page=276

joe

ps if you search the forums there are loads of posts about repairs to shower trays.


----------

